# Star Wars Episode III who wants to see this movie?



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

Hello,

I am just wondering how many people here want to see the new Star Wars movie. I can't wait, and I am hoping that it isn't a let down. I am a big Star Wars fan, I love the movies, games, etc... But I am not someone that is going to camp outside of a movie theater for 1, 2, ...6 months before the movie comes out. 

Any comments welcome about Star Wars, what would you like to see, what do you hope you see, and will the prequels be anything like the originals? In that the originals are still very popular almost 30 years later! 

I've got to be honest, I didn't like Episode 1 very much. Episode II was a little better but still didn't feel like Episode IV, V, or VI. What does everyone else think?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Are you serious? 

Why would someone not want to watch this 

I dunno if I'm gonna go ASAP or not. I want to drive back to Orlando to watch it DLP with my brother but I'm not sure if it's worth the money/trip.

I can't wait to see the money this movie brings in.


----------



## CopyChief (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm going to see EpIII as soon as I can (without having to wait in line for fight the crowds). I agree that I and II didn't measure up to IV, V or VI... but I wonder if anything could? I saw the first in the theater when I was 7 and the trilogy became defining movies of my childhood. Nothing else could ever have this kind of impact...


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

I'm going to the Regal Hollywood 24 here in Atlanta for the midnight (12:01) showing the morning of the 19th.

For those of you in Atlanta, if its not already sold out, I recommend you go to this time as well. A bunch of fan groups wearing various costumes are expected to show up then.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Right now our family is in the middle of a Star Wars movie marathon. We have watched episodes 1 and 2, will see 3 in the theater and then watch 4, 5 and 6. Yes, we are Star Wars fans. 

I personally enjoyed EP 1 & 2. Not the greatest of the series but still fun. I suspect EP 3 will be the best of the first three. We will see but I will definitely try to go and see EP 3 this weekend during the off hours like Sunday morning.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

I'll wait a week or two to see 3. I used to be a huge fan, but was really disappointed with 1; 2 was better, but not up to the caliber of 4, 5 and 6(?).

Looking forward to 3, though!


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Just saw some HD clips of the movie on HDNews, that's pretty sweet!!!!


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

He might just get it right with Star Wars Episode III. The other two were just awful. The best one was the original from 1977. If I had advised Lucas(like he would listen to me) I would have told him to look at the first Star Trek Movie and see what happens when you use too many special effects with a weak story. Lucas needed someone to help him with this but he wanted control over the film.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I thought I and II were a bit of a let down. As a big fan, I'm looking forward to Episode III. My game plan is to wait a week or so until the lines get reasonable and then play "wookie hooky" and catch a weekday matinee.


----------



## dalucca (Feb 5, 2005)

Playing "hooky" this Friday with 6 co-workers and going to watch #3. I hope it is an improvement from #1 & #2.


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

I know that when I went to go see #1 in the theaters on opening weekend, people were lined up, however, as soon as the theater started seating people, there was no rush, and it ended up being not that crowded! So my plans are this, my family and I are going to Tulsa on Sunday and we are going to go watch it with my aunt and uncle that live in Tulsa. (uncle is a Star Wars fan) I don't expect to many problems, and I am hoping that this movie will meet my expectations.

One note, I didn't say that I didn't like Episode 1 and 2, I just said that they were a let down when you compare them to the first three. ( I liked #2 better than #1 though) I am interested in how Lucas is going to connect the first three with the prequels, I hope I don't leave the theater asking more questions than I already am.

P.S. When I was leaving the theater after watching Episode 1 is when I found out that episode II would be three years later, and that episode III would be six years. I've been wanting to watch this movie ever since I walked out of the theater after watching episode 1! So six years is a long time to wait and now it is finally here, and it better be good.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Hehe... I went by the theater to pick up my ticket for the show (didn't want to risk waiting in the will call line right before). 

There was a group of folks literally camped out in front of the theater already, with pitched tents and everything. Now I normally see folks camping out to get tickets, but these folks certainly already had them since they've been on sale for awhile. They were just camping out so they were at the theater all week. Bit too much of a fanatic if you ask me.

Anyway, I'm taking my camera with me tommorrow night to snap a few pictures of the fans. This theater is ground zero for Star Wars here in Atlanta, and it should certainly be a spectacle.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Anakin is Vader. Oops. Forgot the spoiler tags. Sorry to ruin it for everyone. No need to see the movie now.  

I'll might go see this one in the theater. Didn't see the first 5 movies released in the theaters, not overly anxious to see this one either.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

I think by now, Lucas is assuming that the majority of the audience is supossed to know that Anakin is Vadar. I mean it can't get more obvious.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Anakin is Vader... from a certain point of view. 

Thats one thing I wish they had delved into more in the films. The whole "certain point of view" quote that Obi-wan gave Luke about certain jedi truths.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

I had hoped to take my 5-year-old son, who has enjoyed watching the earlier Star Wars movies on TV. However, I've been scared away by reviews stating that this episode is *extremely* violent.


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, Anakin is Vader, however, how does Lucas fill at least 16 years between Episode III and IV. I would guess that Luke and Leia aren't a twinkle in Anakin's eyes (perhaps, and he just doesn't know it, but it would have to be very early in Padme's pregnancy so that he doesn't know about his children). So at some point in this movie, Padme will have to either get pregnant or go through her pregnancy, give birth to twins, to which Obi-Wan will have to separate them and hide them from Anakin or Vader. How is Lucas going to tie Episode III with IV, in that when IV starts Luke is at least 16 years old, what happened to all of those years?


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

jrbdmb said:


> I had hoped to take my 5-year-old son, who has enjoyed watching the earlier Star Wars movies on TV. However, I've been scared away by reviews stating that this episode is *extremely* violent.


Jedi Children get killed according to Lucas. Not a good idea to take a 5 year old. Buy the toys and tell your kids why they can't see it . Buy the Burger King toys but they can't watch it. Strange.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Love the Star Wars reports on HDN 

I like the fact that there's a bunch of folks in a line at a theater that isn't even showing star wars hahah


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_I would guess that Luke and Leia aren't a twinkle in Anakin's eyes (perhaps, and he just doesn't know it, but it would have to be very early in Padme's pregnancy so that he doesn't know about his children). _

Nope. Anakin knows of Padme's pregnancy at the start of the film.

What I hope is that the film does explain why Vader didn't know about twins. Presumably he knew Luke existed, but never was able to find him. Thus in the 16 or so years between the two films Vader and the Emperor consolidated their rule. After all, its only at the start of Episode IV that the Emperor disbands the Senate.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

tonyp56 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've got to be honest, I didn't like Episode 1 very much. Episode II was a little better but still didn't feel like Episode IV, V, or VI. What does everyone else think?


Ditto. Too much boring politics and not enough action in the first two. I really hated the fact that.... oops.... Anakin blows up the reactor by accident..... Please. Pod Race cool. Midicloridians (or whatever the spelling is).... uncool... Darth Maul ... Ultra Cool.... Jar Jar.... Ultra Uncool.

Clones was just kind of blah for me. Most was forgettable except for the Yoda fight, which was fun, but stretched credibility to the limit.....

Base on the plot synopsis I've seen for the new film though, I am VERY enthusiastic. Hey, Time quoted Kevin Smith as saying it would get the fanboys back from the Dark Side of Star Wars hatin', so I am real hopeful.... Already have my tix, my 11 year old son and I are going tomorrow night at 8:10. (He hasn't had a sick day in 2005, so he will play hooky on friday with his grandmother who is coming to visit, so the late hour isn't a problem......)


----------



## zman977 (Nov 9, 2003)

My wife and I were going to go the the Midnight showing but she came down with a sinus infection on Monday so we're going on Saturday or maybe tomorrow to the nine fifteen showing if I can squeeze out of work early. I actually enjoyed episodes I and II. The politics did not bother me. you can actually find out the whole star wars story even past Return of the Jedi at 
actually.starwars.com Some good reading.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Just got back from the midnight screening. The fans were out in force, and I have a bunch of photos of some pretty cool costumes. Will try and get them up sometime tommorrow.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Forget the costumes.

Better than you expected, worse, or just blah?

No plot details, but just a general feeling. Best of the prequels?


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

I really liked it. Definitely the best of the prequels. I think I consider it the 2nd best movie of the entire series, behind Empire which is my favorite, and just before the original film. 

Its not a perfect movie, but I think none of the series are. Lucas just doesn't know how to write good dialog, and I grimaced during all the scenes with Padme. 

The special effects and action are excellent though. And as far as plot, this one held together much better than the previous two films. My favortie scene was when "Order 66" was executed (yup, that spoiled you. 

I'm still not certain I buy the sudden transformation of Anakin into Vader and the sudden depths to the dark side that he jumped, but they did at least give a better reason than what I was fearing (that he was just a whinny brat).


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Just got out. The transformation was a little rushed.

As for Anakin's demise, all I've got to say is "OUCH!"


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

dalucca said:


> Playing "hooky" this Friday with 6 co-workers and going to watch #3. I hope it is an improvement from #1 & #2.


Wookie hooky?


----------



## Bardman (Apr 23, 2002)

Just left the theater from a session of "Wookie Hookie" with my 7 year old son.

for those worried about the PG-13 rating: If your child handled the spider man movies, then they can handle this. While it was very violent, there is not any real "gore" (although Anakin's demise comes very close). Walking out, I asked my son if it was scary, and he replied "just that one part" (end of Anakin-Obi Wan fight). He didn't even notice the other areas that theforce.net predicted were the other reasons for PG-13.

That said, I will agree that this is the best of the Prequels, and I will have to also say probably the second best overall (behind TESB). The movie moved quite fast and there were many things that were connected to the original trilogy (not just ANH, but ROTJ too). I would say that watching this really solidifies that this story truly has 6 parts and that the main character of the series is truly Anakin Skywalker.

Best Death scene: Mace Windu
Best Battle scene: Opening scene 
Best Quote: Obi Wan "So uncivilized" (or something like that)
Best Suprise:


Spoiler



R2D2's scrappiness and the fact that they didn't wipe his memory


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Pirated copies are already available via bittorrent. But, I'm not touching it with a 1.5 MB Internet connection!


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

I got an email from a friend who went to see it at a advance showing. He hated it. Oh well. I will see it anyway. He said it was not much better then the last two.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

He couldn't be more wrong. Like Danny R said, it is the second best of the series after "Empire". It is 150 minutes long, yet it FLEW by. The visuals are breathtaking (Mace Windo vs. Palpatine..... light saber blade smashes through window, force lightning attack, wind blowing, WOW it was intense)

Also, like Danny R said (actually I agreed with everything he said), the Anakin/Padme conversation scenes are awful (except for the final one after he turned to the dark side, which was good). I would have liked to see a little more time spent on Anakin's decision to switch teams, but otherwise it was a solid film for me.

I also thought the film was less scary than I expected as most of the real nasty violence is implied rather than seen (Thank God, when "younglings" are involved). Anakin doing his imitation of the Black Knight from Monty Python and the Holy Grail was much more bloodless than I expected (only his impression of a campfire marshmellow was what I consider "too intense" for the kiddies).

Only the hardest of hardcore fanboys will hate this one. The rest of us will have a great time, although the downer ending may diminish the enthusiasm for some of the casual fans


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Wouldn't have been funny if Obiwan had said afterwards, "What are you going to do? Bleed on me?" :goofygrin


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

All we needed was a killer bunny. No wait.... that was the baby wookies....


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

...and General Grievious with an outageous French accent!


hmmmm....Republic ships fireing livestock at the Separatists ships....


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

If your employer wants an explaination of why you were not at work Thursday, this will take care of it!

http://www.geeksquad.com/content/absentee/work.html


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Saw it, loved it, can't wait to go again.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Saw it last night. Not very good. The last half hour was ok but the acting, the script and the dialog were just awful . I talked to a few people in my age group and they said about what I said. The younger audience liked it because they don't care about the story. They just want eye candy. Looking back now I wonder if Lucas really needed to make these at all. You really can't compare the original to this movie. All of the prequels were nothing more then special effect video games. I didn't like Phantom or clones either.

I understand Lucas said these movies were for the younger audience. Did he say that about the Original Series? When I went to the 1977 Star Wars I saw different age groups at the film and everyone loved it. This can't be said of the last 3 movies. Lucas lacks the skills to direct and the acting showed it. He also can't seem to tell the story .


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

First things first. I am reviewing I and II now. Then I will go to the theater and see III. Then return home and watch the remaining three episodes in order from DVD. I guess that makes me a StarWars Fan but I am still learning the story so I am not a Star Wars Fanatic. I do have all the DVD's to date.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Ha ha. I'm doing the same thing with my 11 year old son and his best friend this weekend. I couldn't wait though, so I saw Chapter 3 when it came out, but I'll do the marathon this weekend to see how the prequels changed the orginal trilogy for me......


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Bob- I just came from the theater. Had to see it today because the work load allowed me to do it. 
My views were posted in the other thread here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=42228

I think anyone who sees this movie without first reviewing 1 and 2 will not get the best enjoyment out of it. I'm ready now to watch IV later tonight.

BTW- I picked up fresh copies of all 5 episodes at Sams Club on sale. I had the original DVD but those were purchased as USED sale and the quality wasn't as good as this new remastered collection I just bought. That coupled with a new DVD player that upconverts to HDTV format makes the clarity and on this new set even better.
Warning- If you go to buy these sets, make sure you get the "widescreen" version. They have both on the shelves and the cropped(aka FULL) version may disappoint those with real home theaters.


----------

